# Shipping snowboard to Europe



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

ive never done it but im sure it depends where from the U.S. and where to Italy. Obviously California to Milan would be a different price than say NYC to Milan... you may wanna be a bit more specific. 
Also, im curious to know the answer as i have family in Spain who go to the alps quite often.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

United states Postal Service. There is a length limit. Maybe 166cm is the cut off? 

I want to say it cost me about 30 usd to ship to Norway at the cheap rate.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> United states Postal Service. There is a length limit. Maybe 166cm is the cut off?
> 
> I want to say it cost me about 30 usd to ship to Norway at the cheap rate.


I doubt you would get that price to Norway now, they are crucifying us with delivery to Norway and with tax getting added on every import now though any sort of post it just makes it worse...

It is almost cheaper for me to fly to England and buy a board myself and fly back with it from the UK, so the USA would never be that cheap i don't think... Not now anyway...

Just had a price for Endeavour to ship me a board from the UK to Norway and that was £50 or $75, for a flight i can get anywhere between £20 and £100 return so get a trip out of it as well... Haha


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It depends on where it is shipping from. This was a personal package coming from me, not a retailer. Pretty sure it would still cost about the same. Maybe double it but as long as you don't declare a huge value, you can ship for relatively cheap. Of course there are risks with doing this.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> It depends on where it is shipping from. This was a personal package coming from me, not a retailer. Pretty sure it would still cost about the same. Maybe double it but as long as you don't declare a huge value, you can ship for relatively cheap. Of course there are risks with doing this.


They are hammering down on this big time over here, they look at list declared, and if unsure open the package and look at prices on the net for sending country and receiving country...

I know so many people that have been caught out the last few years...

They have even been shitty about warranty stuff being sent back at times, and tried charging on that stuff as well...!!!

I now buy all in the USA when i know my neighbour is over there, and he brings back personally, or i buy in the UK and fly it myself, which is good as i save taxes on purchases and can ship so much more, just unpack and put in snowboard box for shipping, got stopped with 3 boards, 3 sets of bindings, and 2 coats this season, 2 where used and mine already, but one set was all new, and they didn't query any of it...

I actually use an APP called "HOME INVENTORY" and list all my stuff with receipts and warranty details including photos, it categorises it all for you and makes insuring contents very easy, but also gives the added benefit of being able to prove date of purchase if asked... 

Was really handy when i had a box stolen from my car, just list and print what was lost, when the insurance company phoned the store for replacement, they queried the stuff stolen as unbelievable, when the shop listed what had been purchased and advised that the loss was not that much when you look at the equipment i own, they where very quick to sort it out...

In fact they paid the price for replacement in Norway to allow for difference in price and taxes as that is where the loss happened... Haha


----------



## Tackle (Nov 18, 2012)

I tried on USPS website but the measurements are not supported; this is weird I received few years a go a arbor abacus 164 from us with USPS for around 60$.


----------

